# confused



## innkeeper (Feb 1, 2014)

i am confused about switches/wye/ crossovers


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Switches are straight tracks with a right or left curve coming off them, controlled by a switch, though there are many types including three way switches with a center straight and a left and right path

Wye switches are typically two curved tracks coming together in a curved Y shape. It can also refer to a triangle shaped track layout with a left switch, right switch, and wye switch joined by curving tracks or any combination there of.

Crossovers are used between two parallel tracks to shift from line to the other and back. They come in a variety of layouts and can look like two switching tracks placed curve to curve or be doubles with the curves crossing over in the middle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_switch

Has a nice section detailing all the switches, names, and pictures.


----------



## innkeeper (Feb 1, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply,also great link


----------

